# What to do if don't have wrist gaiters???



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Skiers don't need no wrist gators.............


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You could easily sew some g-string hand panties in your jacket.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You could easily sew some *g-string hand panties *in your jacket.


...and for the finishing touch? A Tramp Stamp tattoo on the back of ea. hand! :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Q: What to do if I don't have wrist gaiters?

A: You ride without wrist gaiters.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Q: What to do if I don't have wrist gaiters?
> 
> A: You ride without wrist gaiters.


Exactly what my first thought was, well right after 'wtf, you joking?'.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you're dead set on not getting _*any*_ snow up your sleeves, and are against gloves/mitts with long and wide cuffs to go over your sleeves...Then you've already answered your own question. Buy a jacket with gaiters, or deal with having to shake out your sleeves at the end of some runs/after eating snow. It's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Tighten the jacket sleeves over the gloves/mittens properly and you should not get snow up the sleeves. I ride a lot in Japan and most of my jacket/mitten combos are 'cuff over glove' (and none of the jackets have the wrist gaiter nonsense).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> Exactly what my first thought was, well right after 'wtf, you joking?'.


Yeah I thought it was a joke.... but you never know  hahah


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Wtf is a wrist gaiter? Your a snowboarder, fucking deal with it. Prob want to start skiing so your arms don't get wet. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> *Tighten the jacket sleeves over the gloves/mittens properly and you should not get snow up the sleeves*. I ride a lot in Japan and most of my jacket/mitten combos are 'cuff over glove' (and none of the jackets have the wrist gaiter nonsense).



Much as I am _loathe_ to agree with SG,..? > 

With or without wrist gaiters, this is prolly your best bet at keeping the snow out. (....this or learn to ride better so you ain't falling alla time!) :blink:

I actually prefer the gauntlet type, _over_ the jacket mitts & truth be told,... don't get much snow _UP_ my sleeve. But those type gloves seem to get a lot of snow _IN_ the mitt! Mine do anyway. (...I'm still learning how to ride better!!) :shrug: 


It's a "Snowsport" dude! Shit's gonna get wet & cold occasionally!!  :lol:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a shirt with those wrist gaitor things on it and hate them... don't ever use them,
prefer the opposite: regular sleeves with over the sleeve cuff built into the glove. Never have problems with snow going in there if the cinch cord is tight.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Duct Tape.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> I have a shirt with those wrist gaitor things on it and hate them... don't ever use them,
> prefer the opposite: regular sleeves with over the sleeve cuff built into the glove. Never have problems with snow going in there if the cinch cord is tight.


This. May not look fancy, but works. I only wear short gloves on spring groomer days. If there's pow? Over the sleeve gloves ftw.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I've never done this, but I just thought about it while reading the thread.

What if you took a sweat wristband or some kind of elastic thing and placed it over your wrist, outside the jacket? This should create enough pressure to keep out any pow.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Get some under armour cold gear baselayers. They're usually long as shit and quite stretchy. Then get some sugru. It's a putty that becomes rubber when it dries. Cut some thumb slits in the wrists of your baselayer, turn it inside out and work some sugru into the fabric to sort of "cauterize" the slits. Then let it dry overnight and you should have yourself a pretty viable wrist gaiter. I've done this with balaclavas as well and turned them into makeshift airhole masks. It works quite well. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Bataleon85 said:


> Get some under armour cold gear baselayers. They're usually long as shit and quite stretchy. Then get some sugru. It's a putty that becomes rubber when it dries. Cut some thumb slits in the wrists of your baselayer, turn it inside out and work some sugru into the fabric to sort of "cauterize" the slits. Then let it dry overnight and you should have yourself a pretty viable wrist gaiter. I've done this with balaclavas as well and turned them into makeshift airhole masks. It works quite well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


...Or buy base layers that already have thumb holes in them :wink:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Phedder said:


> ...Or buy base layers that already have thumb holes in them :wink:


that's only my pants though.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I was attempting to offer a cost effective alternative since most holey baselayers are higher end. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Bataleon85 said:


> I was attempting to offer a cost effective alternative since most holey baselayers are higher end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Under Armour base layers are not cheap. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

stickz said:


> Under Armour base layers are not cheap.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Sure they are. You can buy them in TJMaxx and Marshall's. Relatively speaking, they aren't on the more expensive spectrum of baselayers. Patagonia, Icebreaker, Sitka, etc. Now that's expensive base layers. The market has been so flooded with UA products nowadays, they're easily found on the cheap. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Bataleon85 said:


> Sure they are. You can buy them in TJMaxx and Marshall's. Relatively speaking, they aren't on the more expensive spectrum of baselayers. Patagonia, Icebreaker, Sitka, etc. Now that's expensive base layers. The market has been so flooded with UA products nowadays, they're easily found on the cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I always pay about $45-$60 for UA. I suppose that could be cheap for some. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

stickz said:


> I always pay about $45-$60 for UA. I suppose that could be cheap for some.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Bruh that's way too much for UA. I got my smartwools cheaper than that.


----------

